# Tank base loose



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

The black base of one of our tanks is getting a little loose, the tank however still holds water fine.

What can i use to glue it down good?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You don't really need to do anything. The plastic trim is there mostly to protect the edge from chipping. Straight from the factory, it's friction fit, so you can pry it off if you need to replace a piece of glass.


----------

